# Proper Global Knife Care?



## vegetable man (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi all,
I was given an unexpected Christmas bonus this year, and took some of the money to buy the Global 3 piece starter kit.

I feel a bit awkward doing so, as it's like putting a 12 year old behind the wheel of a Porsche(I was using cheap farberware before), but nonetheless they're mine now, and I have to learn how to care for them.

I was browsing The Professional Knife Kit at Borders the other day, but I'm looking tips to caring for Global knives specifically since I know they're a bit different. I also purchased a Global Ceramic Rod as well as a magnetic wall rack. I've read that the rod may not be a sufficient sharpening tool and that I may need to pick up a stone as well. Is this true?

Thanks,
Vegetable Man


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

The angle of a Global is different from most German, French, and American blades. It might take some extra getting-used-to to use a regular stone. Or you can get a Japanese whetstone.

There is a ceramic roller-sharpener for Globals and similarly-angled blades. It is called "Shinkansen Water Sharpener" and costs around $25 to $30 USD. It works very well, I've found.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

The ceramic is not for sharpening, it is to realign the "teeth" on the knife edge and maintain sharpness for as long as possible between sharpenings. It works the same way a steel does. Sharpening by definition means removing metal from the blade and that is done with a stone. I didn't know the edge on a Global was different angle from the standard. I personally don't care much for Global knives. They are too light weight for me. But it seems to me that those who have them rave about them. Each to his own eh?

Jock


----------



## vegetable man (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks to the both of you for your replies. Suzanna, I will have to look into the Shinkansen sharpener. I bought my knives at the local Williams-Sonoma and I couldn't find any info on it there.

Btw, I found the perfect link for use with my new knives:

http://eat.epicurious.com/learn/vide...ideo/main.html

Very fun.


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

Please first of all never sharpen a Japanese knife as you would a German.
Pro Knife kit by CIA will not help you at all with your new knives. All Japanese knives are sharpened at a 8:2 or 7:3. This is a ratio for front to back. The front blade is the one with print on it. Yours says Global. So with the words facing up you would sharpen 8 or 7 times before flipping it to sharpen the the back of the blade. Then would either use 2 or 3 passes. Best advice for stones (definetly water never oil) is to get 3 grades. You want something aroud 1000 I have seen them at 300 grit, but kinda pointless unless you really hurt or disregard care for an extended period. Then a 3000 grit stone and, my favorite a 6000 grit stone. The reccomended angle for sharpening a Japanese made knife is about 15 degrees. This can also be gauged by placing two pennies on top of eachother on your stone to see what it looks like and get used to the angle.

Korin's site Japanese-knife.com has some good stuff to read, as well as some nice knives. 

I do not personnaly use any type of steel with my Japanese Style knives. I do sharpen them almost every day after work, at least on the 6000 grit stone. I hardly ever have to use any other this way. The best is to get a 1000-3000 grit combonation stone and a 6000 grit onits own. or any combo will work but get a combo and a single is most economical.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have one Global knife (5" blade) and I love it. I also have the Shinkansen Sharpener, and it does a nice job.


----------



## azrael (Feb 9, 2004)

does it sharpen smoothly or are the sides really rough?


----------



## mbrunet (May 24, 2010)

Hi there,

I was wondering if you had to buy a special magnetic knife rack for your global knives? I have found a cheaper one at IKEA and was wondering if my global knives would stick to it. I am not a chef - just a normal cook starting out 

Meg


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

i have the global g-2 and love it. after almost 2 years of using it 5 days a week at work, i have never needed to sharpen it. i run it gently a couple of times over a diamond steel and then a couple couple of times over a standard steel and it is nearly or more sharp than the day i bought it.

when i say that i use it 5 days a week at work, i mean i beat the hell out of it. i also like heavier knives, but this thing just does the job and wants more. great knife-highly recommended.

remember to dry it of after cleaning. it will rust.


----------

